# Insurance for A GTI



## DAVEG (Aug 14, 2001)

What do you guys do for insurance...Hagerty or some other brand? DO you drive every day or just during the sunny days? Can you get stated value?
I want to get a policty that covers me with enough base value to pay for any problems. I had this problem before and could not get my insurance to pay above the Blue Book value...now my '84 isn't in the Blue Book. What is the answer?


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: Insurance for A GTI (DAVEG)*

I have my 1973 Capri with Hagerty and I am very happy with them, but there are a few restrictions. 
1) It is not for a daily driver car you use to go to work etc.; you must have another car for daily use, and they will ask to see the registration and insurance on the daily for proof.
2) They ask you how many miles a year you will be driving. I have mine at 3K as I recall. If it is too high they may decline coverage per item #1. 
3) The car must be kept in a locked garage. 
4) You can choose the stated dollar value for coverage. The amount they charge is based upon that figure, and is generally reasonable.
5) They generally want to see pictures before they will agree to cover it and modified cars are at their discretion.
6) Most importantly, it has to be a car that in their opinion is considered to have "collector" status or they are not interested. As much as we love A1 GTI's, that may be an issue in your case. 
7) If you use it in any type of track days or racing they will decline coverage.



_Modified by randyvr6 at 10:05 PM 3-6-2009_


----------



## Canadian V-Dub (Feb 10, 2009)

Can't say much for the USofA, but in Canada, collector cars have to be appraised if they are considered worth more than the Blue Book. That way you get fairly compensated for all your hard work.


----------



## dsgnbld (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Insurance for A GTI (DAVEG)*

I've got A Geico policy for my '92 GTI, with an above bluebook replacement value, and it costs me about $400/yr.


----------

